# My OCR pics



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

Finally got around to shooting some pics of my ocr 3 frame:
speced out with campy chorus 10 rear d and shifters
veloce front d
stock brakes
fsa carbon crank
speedplay pedals
ultegra/open pro wheels with one of those conversion cassettes
(I ride the crap out of it, and in the past, fancy wheels haven't held up to my size and the roads around here. went for function over form)
fizik saddle
deda bars/ird carbon post/guizzo stem (kalloy knockoff of a millenium stem)
michelin ironman tires
carbon pump/fox bag/black tape with some kind of dirt on it.

Funny thing, i had that stem laying around. i bought it for 15 bucks wholesale to try a different size on another bike. dang thing looked nice on this one, so i never replaced it with any bling. you can't tell it is cheap from looking at it. plus it was light as all get out. it's actually trimmed in red so it matches, but you can't tell from the photos.

didn't want to keep posting comments about how great ocr's are without posting a pic. you guys might not believe i had one, and was maybe shilling for Giant.

That's Pie sitting on the back of the couch scoping out birds.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I love mine, too. I have replaced the wheels with Ksyrium Elites since this picture was taken, but the bike is exceedingly dirty due to the fact that I commute and it's been snowing the past few days...

Best riding bike I've owned, so far.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

OK, now that I've cleaned the dirt and road salt off of the bike, I can post actual pictures of how it looks now.



pdainsworth said:


> I love mine, too. I have replaced the wheels with Ksyrium Elites since this picture was taken, but the bike is exceedingly dirty due to the fact that I commute and it's been snowing the past few days...
> 
> Best riding bike I've owned, so far.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm curious...The Giant TCR is high on my shopping list, why did you choose the OCR?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

4bykn said:


> I'm curious...The Giant TCR is high on my shopping list, why did you choose the OCR?


I don't race, anymore, and was looking for abike that was more suited to going on long rides and noit as twitchy as the TCR. The OCR has a little bit longer head tube for a more upright position, although I have dropped and lengthened the stem, so mine is pretty stretched out. It has slightly longer chainstays, making for a more compiant ride, too. 
Really, they are both great bikes. Ride them and see what you like.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Nice!*

Hi olds_cool!

I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like I like..

Well, you get the picture 

I was flirting with the thought of a carbon bike last year but being 195lbs kinda made me do otherwise. 

Reaaaaly nice. 

Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*hey joe....*



santosjep said:


> I was flirting with the thought of a carbon bike last year but being 195lbs kinda made me do otherwise.
> 
> 
> Joe


i'm six two and 210 pounds. bike is stiffer than the last steel compact i rode, and almost as stiff as the scandium bike i sold to buy this one. you wouldn't have a problem with this frame at your weight. rode a calfee too, and it was plenty stiff.

stiff and comfortable....can't beat that.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*nice!*



pdainsworth said:


> OK, now that I've cleaned the dirt and road salt off of the bike, I can post actual pictures of how it looks now.




looked just as good with the road grime  how do you like the ti post?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

olds_cool said:


> looked just as good with the road grime  how do you like the ti post?


Actually, I didn't post with the road grime. Just old wheels. It didn't look to good with the grime. Trust me.
The seatpost is an Airborne (now Flyte). I am quite happy with it. The stock cf Giant post offered no adjustability, and the angle on the saddle was never quite right. The Airborne post is fine as long as you are not shy about REALLY cranking down on the rails. Initially, I had a problem with it slipping after a few miles, but a bit of extra torque seems to have resolved the issue.
BTW, I have you both "beat" at 6'1", 250. Frame is plenty stiff, far as I'm concerned. 
Happy riding, guys.
Paul


----------



## DaveloMA (Nov 20, 2005)

*OCR Comps with doubles?!*

Eureka! (I think.)

Where are you people finding OCR Comps with doubles? Are they stock, or have you swapped out parts? Every one I've seen on the Giant web site is spec'd as a triple. I would love to find one with a compact double.

Thanks for any help.

David


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine came stock with a Truvativ GXP triple. I swapped out to the double a couple of months ago so I could take advantage of the better shifting of the short cage rear derailleur.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*i bought the three and stripped it....*



DaveloMA said:


> Eureka! (I think.)
> 
> Where are you people finding OCR Comps with doubles? Are they stock, or have you swapped out parts? Every one I've seen on the Giant web site is spec'd as a triple. I would love to find one with a compact double.
> 
> ...


sold all the parts on my old frame, and switched over my campy/fsa stuff. made the frameset cost about 700 bucks. still have some parts left over to sell too. not a bad deal, really, a nice carbon frame/fork with seatpost/headset/stem/tires all left over for 700ish. worked out well. 

a good shop may do the deed for you if you beg....switch out the crank/bb for a double. doesn't hurt to ask.


----------

